# Elgin barn find in central Wisconsin!!!!



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 7, 2011)

Found this at an estate sale this past summer. I believe it to be a 1937 Elgin. I am looking for more information on the model of this bike, but for now I lovingly call it my Elgin "Raven". The seller was willing to take some cash down and hold it until I got paid. Picked it up for $150!! Sorry for size of picture,not sure how to enlarge.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2011)

Back in Black! Rightous ride....


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, I'd say that was a really well spent $150 - I would have paid that just for the seat!  
Good for you, man.


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 9, 2011)

It's tough to say without better and larger pics, but I think you may be right.  My 'new' Elgin barn-find shares the same two top tubes and the 'rarer' straight seat tube and straight down tube. Mine is a Westfield made Elgin, sears model number 501-121.  It looks close to yours, but we'd need to see the weld points, any headbadge and other characteristics.

Not sure if your tank is original, if you care. Most extended past the seat tube.

Some may say it's a Murray built Elgin, but I'm not sure of the exact differences.

Either way, I like the Raven!


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2011)

This is a 1938/1939 Murray built Elgin. It is a nice find at a great price and not at all difficult to differentiate from the Westfield built Elgins of the same period. The bike is remarkably correct and complete. The tank is original to this bike and is the early (38/39) version of the later Murray tank that extended on behind the seat tube.

Obviously the saddle bags are an addition as is the 50’s headlight. The chainguard was probably added as an accessory as it does not match the unit typically used on these bikes. The standard colors for these bikes were black or red with a number of white streamlining stripes painted on the frame, tank, and fenders.

Another one of these bikes was posted on this site earlier this year, I’ll see if I can locate that post and add a link to it.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 9, 2011)

I dig that saddle bag, The bike just looks like it means business. Sweet score and you really made out with the price couldn't go wrong really.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 9, 2011)

*Barn find in central Wisconsin*

True about the tanks extending beyond the seat tube, as I have a curved seat tube Elgin from about the same year & tank is longer version. first that I have seen with a tank that seemed clipped at the seat tube. Also '50's light was an add-on, as well as saddle bags being a thrift store find($15). Still have less than $200 in bike so far. Plan to get some thing bead blasted and powdercoated as funds permit. Does any one have pictures of one in original paint so I can get pin striping done as well??? Thanks for the information!!! Helps me to do some more research on my end.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a link to another bike that is identical to yours but still has the original striping. It also has an aftermarket chain guard. Many of these bikes were sold without chainguards and they were added by owners as accessories after the original purchase.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17298-1940-elgin&p=86544&highlight=#post86544


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 9, 2011)

Most of us here are not powdercoating fans on vintage bicycles. Can we talk you out of that idea?


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 12, 2011)

*Elgin "Raven"*

Thanks Phil!!! Thats my bike for sure. Same stripes were on tank, prior to repainting.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Most of us here are not powdercoating fans on vintage bicycles. Can we talk you out of that idea?



I'd like to second the motion not to powder coat!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 14, 2011)

*Keep it as found!!!*

Keep it as found...No Powder Coating Mister Tim!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 14, 2011)

*Elgin "Raven"/Wisconsin barn find!!*

If you click on picture it should enlarge, for better detail. Bike also has straight down tube for seat, picture does make it look like a curved one.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 14, 2011)

*Elgin "Raven"*

If you are all against powdercoat, I could always just brush paint it like it was. With silver trailer paint back on the rims. Not!! I will think on it & keep you posted. Trust me, this will be continued!!! Tank on bike was done from a rattle can and with some work I can do better on rest of bike. Any info on high quality clear from a rattler can would be great!!!! Thanks for all the postitive coments!!!


----------



## badlandkustoms (Dec 15, 2011)

NAPA Auto Parts has what they call Cut In Clear in spray cans, I use this for doing doorjambs and small parts and have had good results


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks!! Good to know,and do have a NAPA in town.


----------

